# EZ Fletch (8 Degree) vs. Bohning HELIX Jig ??



## WildAntlers (Jun 30, 2003)

I will be using either standard broadhead Blazer Vanes OR the new Duravane Norway Fusion Vanes.

What is the biggest different between the Arizona EZ Fletch (8 Degree) and the NEW Bohning Blazer HELIX Jig?? 

-Am I going to get a very similar results with either? 

-Any advantage of one over the other?

Thanks!


----------



## cassellm (Feb 13, 2004)

*Recommendation*

I have an EZ Fletcher and it is a 6 degree OFFSET, works and is simple and quick. The Bohning fletcher puts a 3 degree helical which is much more twist than my EZ fletcher. In my opinion the Bohning Blazer Fletcher is awesome. Very simple and is made for a 2 inch fletch thus it lays it down error less and with ease. My Bitz collects dust now; and no its not for sale.


----------



## WildAntlers (Jun 30, 2003)

Thanks!!


----------

